# *Major Spoiler* Prince Devitt



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Dat theme though. :banderas

Finn Balor, the former Prince Devitt, made his WWE NXT TV debut at tonight's tapings from Full Sail University. Balor's debut will air on November 6th.

Hideo Itami, the former Kenta, had been promising that a friend of his was coming to help him battle The Ascension. That friend ended up being Balor. When he came out, the NXT Arena popped big time and the screen said "Prince Devitt" but quickly flashed to his new name, Finn Balor. Itami and Balor destroyed The Ascension and left them laying.

Below are a few photos:

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...r-makes-his-explosive-debut-at/#ixzz3EOa0fQOz


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gotta wait until Nov 6th for that episode to air  I'm excited as fuck either way.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## jaredhenry13 (Jun 14, 2014)

*[SPOILER] Video of big debut at tonight's NXT taping.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtOl-0imIqU


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

Omg. Him and KENTA already have two of the best themes in the company. They are serious about these guys. Balor is going to be a freaking star.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Finn Balor? Has there been a worse name?


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

And look at that....the name change did not hurt him one iota, and the entire crowd was losing their shit chanting "FINN".


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

BREEaments03 said:


> Finn Balor? Has there been a worse name?













Anyways. Finn Balor is a horrible name. Apparantely it's suuposed to mean "Prince of Death" or something? Regardless. It's laughably terrible. Imagine a PPV headline reading "John Cena vs Finn Balor", where within the feud Cena replaces "JACK!" as "FINN!". :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

The thing to take away from this is Itami just used the Busaiku Knee. 1 down 1 to go.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh trust me, "Finn" will never headline a PPV.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

I like the name personally, but then again I'm a Devitt mark...


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

I thought that the name was going to kill the crowd, but I stand corrected. Thinking about it now, the name fits him pretty well. The only left is for Kevin Steen's new name, which could be really good, or terribly bad.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm so pumped! 

Hopefully, both KENTA and Finn will end up having a good career like CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, or Rollins.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Love how the NXT crowd arent being bellends and are chanting Finn rather than Devitt, really refreshing


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

Just made this.....these two are going to have some fun offense together.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

OP spoiler that title.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

Wow, he's spectacular in the ring. I'm now tempted to re-up my Network subscription solely for NXT.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

If the majority of people do not like the new name then they could always change it before he gets called up to the main roster in WWE. The name Finn Balor kind of reminds me of Belfast Bruiser/Finlay.


----------



## jaredhenry13 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



#Mark said:


> Wow, he's spectacular in the ring. I'm now tempted to re-up my Network subscription solely for NXT.


Dude NXT is the best thing about the WWE right now. Period. I'm so glad I live close enough that I can be at every taping. I've witnessed the debuts of future stars like Solomon Crowe, Hideo Itami, now Finn Balor, and very soon Kevin Steen. Incredible!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

His theme :banderas

Can't wait to hear it in good quality.



JohnCooley said:


> Oh trust me, "Finn" will never headline a PPV.


Pretty sure people were saying that about another vanilla midget, CM Punk.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

Stomps galore.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tagging with Hideo :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Flux said:


> Love how the NXT crowd arent being bellends and are chanting Finn rather than Devitt, really refreshing


NXT is an amazing crowd. They are respectable in every sense and I love that, along with how creative and passionate they can be. During the NXT Takeover PPV when KENTA announced his new name, not only did they immediately cheer when he did so, they then began to chant "HIDEO!" shortly after when he kicked The Ascension out of the ring. Also, some nutfucks tried to get a "CM PUNK!" chant going in the main event of that show, and the crowd loudly BOOED them silent.

NXT is an entirely different experience. I recommend anyone and everyone to check it out regardless of your wrestling philosophy. Everything from the crowds, to the wrestlers, to the product, and even the announcing team is so fresh and pleasing to watch.

Anyways, regardless of how I feel about the name I'll support Devitt. Guy is something special on his own.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

I've said it once, I will say it again. That damn FINN chant was epic. These two are just perfect.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



#Mark said:


> Wow, he's spectacular in the ring. I'm now tempted to re-up my Network subscription solely for NXT.


Same. I wont be letting my sub die out... NXT is about to get entertaining as fuck, and it already was. I cant wait for Steen, or Zayn vs Neville, Itami and Balor vs Ascension.. man today (November 6th) is a good day for the WWE.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



Tavernicus said:


> I've said it once, I will say it again. That damn FINN chant was epic. These two are just perfect.


I want them to debut together as a team on the main roster.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*

OP I know I'm being a horrible killjoy here, but I know for a fact that some people on this board don't read the tapings spoilers so in the interests of those people would it be so hard as to just change the thread title to "Devitt - Video - Spoiler". It won't even take you 2 seconds to do? 

Seriously, just take debut out of the title?


----------



## jaredhenry13 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



They LIVE said:


> Stomps galore.





They LIVE said:


> Just made this.....these two are going to have some fun offense together.


Those .gifs are awesome man. Thanks.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

He might legitimately have the most badass theme in the whole company.






Credit Sixth from the tapings thread for the video.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: [SPOILER] Video of big debut at tonight's NXT taping.*

Thanx <3


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

From Prince Devitt to Finn Balor :ti

Now I can´t wait for Kevin Steen´s new name: Larry Parkinson


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> He might legitimately have the most badass theme in the whole company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that actually is a really great theme. Itamis theme is good too.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Oh trust me, "Finn" will never headline a PPV.


Why not when "Daniel" or "Bryan" can headline freaking wrestlemania?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Bfo4jd said:


> Why not when "Daniel" or "Bryan" can headline freaking wrestlemania?


and "The Miz"


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> Why not when "Daniel" or "Bryan" can headline freaking wrestlemania?


Daniel Bryan

Finn Balor

Now you chant Daniel Bryan and you see how smooth it is. Now you chant Finn Balor and you find out, it really doesnt work- 

I´m not sayin Finn will not headline Mania, only that Finn Balor wasnt that good of a name.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I bet if his real name was Finn Balor and he changed it to Prince Devitt you guys would all go apeshit.

"LOL PRINCE DEVITT?!?!?! WUT IS HE A *****!?!?! BURIED FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!"



Bo Wyatt said:


> Daniel Bryan
> 
> Finn Balor
> 
> ...


How about chanting "John Cee-nuh John Cee-nuh John Cee-nuh!!"

Doesn't really work either. That's why people chant different things to match their name. "Let's go Bay-lor!" works just fine.


----------



## jaredhenry13 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: [SPOILER] Video of big debut at tonight's NXT taping.*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Thanx <3


No problem bae 

Rollins is actually scheduled to be at the next tapings.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Finn Balor the Prince of Darkness. Pretty badass name to go with a sick theme. They have gotten their new recruits right so far.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Bo Wyatt said:


> Daniel Bryan
> 
> Finn Balor
> 
> ...


I don't see it, "Finn Balor" works just as well as Daniel Bryan for me. 

'Not a good name' is almost always the initial reaction from fans though, it happens because we are used to their previous name so much. I mean Jon Moxley sounds like a male stripper name, and yet when WWE renamed him to Dean Ambrose entire IWC went into rage mode. Same happened with Zayn.


Besides Finn balor has some kind of traditional Irish meaning from what I understand..



> In Irish mythology, Balor (modern spelling: Balar) was king of the Fomorians, a group of supernatural beings. He is often described as a giant with a large eye in his forehead that wreaks destruction when opened. He has been interpreted as a god or personification of drought and blight.





> Balor" is the god of death and king of supernatural beings in Celtic-Irish mythology.
> 
> "Finn" means "Sureness" - combine the two and "Finn Balor" = "Sure Death"



Its a great name, just give it a chance.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> He might legitimately have the most badass theme in the whole company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wall

I loved everything about that. His theme is fucking delicious.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I was one of the people acting like it was the end of the world when he got named Finn Baylor...but his theme song, the way they let him present himself and wrestle with Itami made me not care anymore. Granted that might go all away when he enters the main roster and considering who is in charge there I wouldn't get my hopes up but for now its good. Now we see if he uses his face/body paint.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

He is the real fucking deal. He looks like a superstar.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Flux said:


> Love how the NXT crowd arent being bellends and are chanting Finn rather than Devitt, really refreshing


Agree thats the beauty of the NXT crowd, the majority of the time they put over the wrestlers and the show. Pretty sure they chanted 'Itami' or 'Hideo' for KENTA aswell.

Btw badass fucking theme


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Leave it to freaking wwe to bury the best tag team in the company. First they lose thier titles now their jobbing.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Talent gets to choose their own fake names. It's up to talent to pick their names.

I like that debut, ascenscion looked like jabronis, not a good look

I did like that Hideo went with the sick kick as a finish. Same concept as busaiku knee, insteed he uses his foot

I hope he brings back gts for himself. Maybe even gts out of a torture rack


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Leave it to freaking wwe to bury the best tag team in the company. First they lose thier titles now their jobbing.


They are not being buried, they are moving up to the main roster. Every talent who is on his way out of NXT puts over the next generation before leaving. Its been happening since NXT began in 2012. It has become kind of a tradition.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Surprised that I'm digging both KENTA and Devitt's new names, especially Devitt's since Finn makes me think of Adventure Time and Balor sound similar to valor. And I agree with Flux that the NXT fans deserve brownie points for chanting the newly rechristened Finn Balor's name right off the bat.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I love his theme.


----------



## jaredhenry13 (Jun 14, 2014)

The thread with my video ended up dead for some reason. Here it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtOl-0imIqU


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: [SPOILER] Video of big debut at tonight's NXT taping.*



jaredhenry13 said:


> No problem bae
> 
> Rollins is actually scheduled to be at the next tapings.


:mark:

He better act like hot shit and bully everyone.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> Talent gets to choose their own fake names. It's up to talent to pick their names.
> 
> I like that debut, ascenscion looked like jabronis, not a good look
> 
> ...


He could do a modified gts and knee the guy in the back or use his foot instead of knee.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Hands down the best theme in the WWE IMO. Itamis is not that far behind.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: [SPOILER] Video of big debut at tonight's NXT taping.*



jaredhenry13 said:


> No problem bae
> 
> Rollins is actually scheduled to be at the next tapings.




YES :mark: :mark:

Rollins vs Zayn please.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Why would you put the spoiler in the title of the thread?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Flux said:


> Love how the NXT crowd arent being bellends and are chanting Finn rather than Devitt, really refreshing


It really does make the show so much better.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

What a horrible name.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Cant wait to see this when it airs :mark: 

That theme!! Loving it so much!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd LOVE it if when the time comes we get Devitt/KENTA tag team on the main roster. Would be a good way to then turning Devitt heel by turning on KENTA and have them in a long feud. The matches :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He looks amazing, i cannot wait to see him debut, roll on Nov 6! Just hope he doesn't end up getting some stupid Irish design on his trunks.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Wheres the body paint? I thought that was his thing.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Finn Balor is just ugghh.

Anyway, already putting Kenta and Devitt together :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I came.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Who really cares about the name change? Its just a fucking name isnt the talent more important?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

TKOW said:


> What a horrible name.


Prince Devitt is not so good either. Devitt is fine of course, but no good can come with someone with "Prince" as his first name.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Who really cares about the name change? Its just a fucking name isnt the talent more important?


To an extent. I honestly think a bad name could doom someone. Heck, what if Hulk Hogan had an NXT name like Tracy Tyler. I dunno if the appeal would be as strong...


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> To an extent. I honestly think a bad name could doom someone. Heck, what if Hulk Hogan had an NXT name like Tracy Tyler. I dunno if the appeal would be as strong...


You never know, someone named "The Rock" is a mega-star. Talent and Charisma can take you far in any entertainment oriented business.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> To an extent. I honestly think a bad name could doom someone. Heck, what if Hulk Hogan had an NXT name like Tracy Tyler. I dunno if the appeal would be as strong...


Hulk Hogan isn't too different from Bull Dempsey TBH. You're just used to hearing the name and associate it with a successful performer, if some unknown came along today called Hulk Hogan he would probably be laughed at.

Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Triple H, Edge, Christian, all ridiculous names if you think about it. Two of the biggest stars of all-time are called Steve Austin and Shawn Michaels FFS, about as generic as it gets. The names don't really matter unless they are Brutus Beefcake-level stupid.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet Devitt and KENTA felt sad when they were being instructed to stay on the top rope by the referees. Wrestling will never be the same for those guys.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bo Wyatt said:


> Daniel Bryan
> 
> Finn Balor
> 
> ...


Uh, Finn Bálor is like the most easily chantable name possible. It follows the same "single syllable-two syllable" first and surname format that many, many wrestlers, including some of the biggest names ever.

Hulk Ho-gan
John Ce-na
Shawn Mi-chaels
Steve Aus-tin
Finn Bá-lor

And Bálor will main event Wrestlemania if he is hot enough and WWE wants it. You will be long used to the name within a couple of months anyway.
This initial "OMG HORRIBLE HIS CAREER IS OVER" posting happens every single time they change a name, it never lasts.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I bet Devitt and KENTA felt sad when they were being instructed to stay on the top rope by the referees. Wrestling will never be the same for those guys.


I imagine they were too busy being on an incredible high from Bálor's great debut, dude. It's hardly a big deal to pose more for the cameras.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finn Balor sounds like shit too bad fpalm


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ithil said:


> I imagine they were too busy being on an incredible high from Bálor's great debut, dude. It's hardly a big deal to pose more for the cameras.


It's no big deal except when there's two guys constantly giving you signals on what to do and when to do it, scolding you if you don't point a goddamn finger in the air at the right moment. That's absolutely pathetic and a mockery of pro wrestling. 

Back in the day it would've been considered outrageous for an experienced professional to be treated like this, but nowadays it's just a part of the regular WWE machine. Take every ounce of authenticity out of it and replace it instead with hollow scripted product.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It's no big deal except when there's two guys constantly giving you signals on what to do and when to do it, scolding you if you don't point a goddamn finger in the air at the right moment. That's absolutely pathetic and a mockery of pro wrestling.
> 
> Back in the day it would've been considered outrageous for an experienced professional to be treated like this, but nowadays it's just a part of the regular WWE machine. Take every ounce of authenticity out of it and replace it instead with hollow scripted product.


I think you are probably over thinking this. It's not a big deal.
Also, taped TV in wrestling has been vastly more fake in the past than that.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ithil said:


> I think you are probably over thinking this. It's not a big deal.
> Also, taped TV in wrestling has been vastly more fake in the past than that.


I'm just talking from the perspective of switching from NJPW & NOAH over to something like the WWE, especially WWE Raw which is one of the most horribly over-produced pieces of garbage around. Wrestling is probably never going to feel quite the same for these guys.

I just wish for once that WWE gave these people the respect that they deserve, and let them do their thing, while the WWE just puts the machine behind them and promotes them, like a promoter should.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It's no big deal except when there's two guys constantly giving you signals on what to do and when to do it, scolding you if you don't point a goddamn finger in the air at the right moment. That's absolutely pathetic and a mockery of pro wrestling.
> 
> Back in the day it would've been considered outrageous for an experienced professional to be treated like this, but nowadays it's just a part of the regular WWE machine. Take every ounce of authenticity out of it and replace it instead with hollow scripted product.


It's nothing to get offended about, this was one of four taped shows on the night, probably a moment that will be heavily publicized and replayed a bunch of times and they needed to make sure they got the right amount and quality of footage. It's just part of the production of a taped show.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

x78 said:


> It's nothing to get offended about, this was one of four taped shows on the night, probably a moment that will be heavily publicized and replayed a bunch of times and they needed to make sure they got the right amount and quality of footage. It's just part of the production of a taped show.


If I wasn't as familiar as I am with how WWE works, I wouldn't be offended by it. But I know this is merely going to be the beginning for the WWE "produced" careers of Devitt and Kenta, where you will see, at best, 10% of the talent that you're used to seeing.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Working the camera in WWE is a part of the game for better or for worse and every talent needs adjusting accordingly. Rollins was frustrated as fuck down in developmental where every trainer and official instruct you repeatedly on these minor things. But eventually, it helps in the long run imo.

Ambrose is a master at working the camera and look how much better off he comes across as because of that.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

JohnCooley said:


> Oh trust me, "Finn" will never headline a PPV.


Ya that guy with 2 first names sure didn't


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'm as much a hater of the overproduction as anyone, but I don't think that really applies here. They weren't directing them for stylistic purposes, it was purely to make sure that they got the right footage for the TV show, website, promotional material etc. Remember this is something that was happening 6 weeks in advance and they don't have another chance to get it right. The production values for NXT are usually spot-on IMO, everything comes across as natural and it's on the whole far better than the main roster.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They need all that for their hype videos, titantrons, and other things like that. I don't mind it as long as it doesn't affect the quality of the match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man his theme is so damn badass :mark: :mark:. I think it would be cool if he wore shades during promo segments and stuck to the body paint during matches. This way he keeps a mystique about himself like Sting used to back in the day.

I'm suprised he still got to use the double stomp to the back of the opponents head? I thought for sure they would cut that for being too dangerous! This gives me hope he'll still get to use the Bloody Sunday as his finisher, and that Steen may still get to use the package piledriver since both moves are far less dangerous than that diving stomp to the head.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Wheres the body paint? I thought that was his thing.


Most likely his big matches. Probably NXT special and WWE PPVs. For those who havent seen the video, WWE teases this by flashing an image of Balor in body paint after the match. considering that its actually the only image of Balor that they show on the tron, safe to assume that was their way of telling us hes going to wear it.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dat theme, dat stomp, dat debut, dat pairing with KENTA

:mark: :mark: FINN


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank god they are not doing the bodypaint shit in normal shows. People only talk about this stupid crap, the guy is futur best in the world but "BODY PAIEYUNT".

And Finn Balor is a badass name, sorry americans, he is not gonna name himself "john ken willis" just to please you. 

PRINCE OF DEATH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

So fucking awesome. I'm really surprised that Itami is allowed to use the running knee though as it's DB's finisher.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

THANOS said:


> I'm suprised he still got to use the double stomp to the back of the opponents head? I thought for sure they would cut that for being too dangerous! This gives me hope he'll still get to use the Bloody Sunday as his finisher, and that Steen may still get to use the package piledriver since both moves are far less dangerous than that diving stomp to the head.


I appreciate your optimism man, but I highly doubt we'll see those moves in a WWE ring.

I could see Bálor using the setup for Bloody Sunday into a facebuster though (similar to Foley's double arm DDT). Steen using the package piledriver is unlikely I think, but we'll see on both accounts I guess!


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Production is spot on in NXT like poster mentioned. Its a taped show they needed that footage for video package at the start of the show, both of their themes, pictures etc.. No big deal, they knew it came with the territory in WWE, and the refs always instruct the talent, its better that they drill it in their heads now while they're in development before performing live infront of big crowds.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> Daniel Bryan
> 
> Finn Balor
> 
> ...


Finn Bal-OR to the same chant as C M Punk would be awesome. 
Finn Finn Finn as they do in that vid is decent.
Let's go Balor. 

And you say it is unchantable?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Thank god they are not doing the bodypaint shit in normal shows. People only talk about this stupid crap, the guy is futur best in the world but "BODY PAIEYUNT".
> 
> And Finn Balor is a badass name, sorry americans, he is not gonna name himself "john ken willis" just to please you.
> 
> PRINCE OF DEATH :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: I really hope he adopts that moniker, it would make him so much more badass! I love the name Finn Balor as well, especially knowing the meaning behind it. Him keeping most of his moveset in tact makes me so much more stoked to watch him as well! Here's to hoping he keeps the Bloody Sunday since he's using a much more dangerous move in the diving skull foot stomp.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

rockdig1228 said:


> I appreciate your optimism man, but I highly doubt we'll see those moves in a WWE ring.
> 
> I could see Bálor using the setup for Bloody Sunday into a facebuster though (similar to Foley's double arm DDT). Steen using the package piledriver is unlikely I think, but we'll see on both accounts I guess!


Well optimism has brought positive energies to me more often than not, like with guys like Bryan and Punk who I claimed would be top stars capable of being the face of the company when they first signed with wwe, and I got laughed at then, but look at their career trajectory now. I'll keep out hope for Steen and Balor keeping those moves, because I feel it's quite possible after seeing Balor spotlight the skull stomp.



CesaroSection said:


> Finn Bal-OR to the same chant as C M Punk would be awesome.
> Finn Finn Finn as they do in that vid is decent.
> Let's go Balor.
> 
> And you say it is unchantable?


Definitely. It's extremely chantable and anyone saying anything different is just saying so because they're used to the name Prince Devitt. Fans can even simply chant "Ba-lor" "Ba-lor" "Ba-lor" "Ba-lor", to tune of "Aus-tin" "Aus-tin" "Aus-tin" "Aus-tin" like they had no issue doing in the AE.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> Dat theme, dat stomp, dat debut, dat pairing with KENTA
> 
> :mark: :mark: FINN


It was perfect IMO. He has that presence and look, and skills to back it up. If Balor gets over with the WWE crowd (Irish accent doesnt hold talent back as much as other accents have) and he starts selling merch like they think he will hes going to be a future world champion IMO. He just looked like a superstar


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So somewhat supernatural character with a demonic name debuts to help Itami fight the ascension. Pretty obvious heel turn upcoming IMO.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Geeee said:


> So somewhat supernatural character with a demonic name debuts to help Itami fight the ascension. Pretty obvious heel turn upcoming IMO.


Yeah, it just screams cocky prick heel. I see shades, and jacket look coming, but not till they debut together as a team on the main roster hopefully.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the new name thing as bad as it sound is actually mean there is a future storyline behind it
Devitt just posted this btw
https://twitter.com/fergaldevitt/status/515498424922542080/photo/1


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So the "Finn" part is based on Finn McCool, the giant hunter, and the Balor part is the Irish God of Death? Interesting shit!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So fuckin EPIC.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



They LIVE said:


> And look at that....the name change did not hurt him one iota, and the entire crowd was losing their shit chanting "FINN".


No one ever said the name would hurt him or at least i didn't, i said its fucking horrible and i stand by that statement. Dat fucking theme tho. :banderas


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I feel there are a lot of people in these threads that never saw Devitt/Balor before. It's just funny to see people saying he looks like a future super star when many of us have known this for almost a decade. His signing is equivalent to the Radicalz in 2000. He was clearly one of the top talents in NJPW, easily could have been IWGP champion. I would not mind seeing him hot shotted right into the WWE main event picture, usually I am not a fan of that but he's too good to be wasted in the midcard. I do predict that he will be in the Royal Rumble, but I think that he'll be using his original name by then. Devitt & Balor are equally chantable, but the Philly smark crowd is going to say Devitt I'm sure of that.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

doctor doom said:


> I feel there are a lot of people in these threads that never saw Devitt/Balor before. It's just funny to see people saying he looks like a future super star when many of us have known this for almost a decade. His signing is equivalent to the Radicalz in 2000. He was clearly one of the top talents in NJPW, easily could have been IWGP champion. I would not mind seeing him hot shotted right into the WWE main event picture, usually I am not a fan of that but he's too good to be wasted in the midcard. I do predict that he will be in the Royal Rumble, but I think that he'll be using his original name by then. Devitt & Balor are equally chantable, but the Philly smark crowd is going to say Devitt I'm sure of that.


We're CLEARLY saying hes going to be a future "WWE" star. But heres your cookie anyway for knowing who he was 10 years ago.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



DemBoy said:


> No one ever said the name would hurt him or at least i didn't, i said its fucking horrible and i stand by that statement. Dat fucking theme tho. :banderas


Eh? I just think you're not used to it man. The meaning of it elevates it substantially, and given Devitt's tweet, it seems the meaning will play big into his gimmick. The name is also very chantable. I mean it's not like his name is McGruffy O'Callahan. Finn Balor is certainly a badass name in my book.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

His theme is epic! :banderas 

Did Kenta/Hideo do the Busaiku?!:mark: He should be allowed to do the GTS then. So, Devitt is a babyface with Kenta? I hope it doesn't turn out like how Apollo 55 ended lol.

*Edit:* I'm surprised that he didn't do a bloody sunday though.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



THANOS said:


> Eh? I just think you're not used to it man. The meaning of it elevates it substantially, and given Devitt's tweet, it seems the meaning will play big into his gimmick. The name is also very chantable. I mean it's not like his name is McGruffy O'Callahan. Finn Balor is certainly a badass name in my book.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/554162-jon-moxleys-new-wwe-name.html

this thread will be looked at like that one lol


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

chosequin said:


> His theme is epic! :banderas
> 
> Did Kenta/Hideo do the Busaiku?!:mark: I hope they give him back the GTS. So, Devitt is a babyface with Kenta? I hope it doesn't end like how Apollo 55 ended lol.


Rumors were WWE wanted to push him as a face, but I see a heel turn coming quick especially if Steen doesnt debut as a heel. I think the trio will only be in NXT for about 3-6 months tbh.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



THANOS said:


> Eh? I just think you're not used to it man. The meaning of it elevates it substantially, and given Devitt's tweet, it seems the meaning will play big into his gimmick. The name is also very chantable. I mean it's not like his name is McGruffy O'Callahan. Finn Balor is certainly a badass name in my book.


Well thats true, i'm not used to and its gonna be a while before i get used to it. I still fucking love the guy as a performer and i definitely will root for him no matter what.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

People are forgettin Devitt was a squeaky clean face for 6+ years in NJPW, he only had his (excellent) heel run in 2013-2014, his last year with the company. He can do face just fine, especially when he looks how he looks.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Putting Kenta with Devitt is smart. Really smart, that's exactly how I thought those two should be introduced as a tag team they can both easily translate into the WWE style from the Japanese style together. 










NXT Bookers > WWE main show Creative


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Putting Kenta with Devitt is smart. Really smart, that's exactly how I thought those two should be introduced as a tag team they can both easily translate into the WWE style from the Japanese style together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, when the fans from Japan see them together they would flip the fuck out. Great move to sell the network on there IMO.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Video taken down :/


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

p862011 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/554162-jon-moxleys-new-wwe-name.html
> 
> this thread will be looked at like that one lol


Absolutely cringeworthy fpalm. Dean Ambrose is one of the greatest names in WWE history right up there with Kane and Gangrel.



DemBoy said:


> Well thats true, i'm not used to and its gonna be a while before i get used to it. I still fucking love the guy as a performer and i definitely will root for him no matter what.


Yeah you'll get used to it real soon, especially when he starts showing the meaning of it in his gimmick. It's going to be amazing to watch :mark:!



Ithil said:


> People are forgettin Devitt was a squeaky clean face for 6+ years in NJPW, he only had his (excellent) heel run in 2013-2014, his last year with the company. He can do face just fine, especially when he looks how he looks.


Definitely. He has a unique face, looks a bit similar to me with his eyes, so I think it prevents him from getting labeled as a good guy corporate shill, like Cena does with his dopey face. When you couple this with his body paint look, athletic (but not body builder) frame, international name recognition/experience, amazing presence and ring ability, he's set to be cheered universally going forward. Steen will likely have similar acceptance. I'm a little worried about Itami getting over on the main roster though.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Definitely. He has a unique face, looks a bit similar to me with his eyes, so I think it prevents him from getting labeled as a good guy corporate shill, like Cena does with his dopey face. When you couple this with his body paint look, athletic (but not body builder) frame, international name recognition/experience, amazing presence and ring ability, he's set to be cheered universally going forward. Steen will likely have similar acceptance. I'm a little worried about Itami getting over on the main roster though.


I'd be happy with Itami being a great mid-carder ala Cesaro, in fact i'd be happy with all of them being great mid to upper-carders. Although, i wouldn't be surprised if a couple of them make it to main event.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DemBoy said:


> Not only that, when the fans from Japan see them together they would flip the fuck out. Great move to sell the network on there IMO.


Exactly you have two of the biggest stars from NJPW and NOAH teaming together! It would be monumental to fans of those companies.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I'd be happy with Itami being a great mid-carder ala Cesaro, in fact i'd be happy with all of them being great mid to upper-carders. Although, i wouldn't be surprised if a couple of them make it to main event.


3 years from now.. Cena, Orton, Kane, Jericho, Rock, Brock, Big Show, Mark Henry, Daniel Bryan(Neck) HHH(Already is) will be completely gone or working very few dates. The NXT talent is going to have to fill in those roles, This is really the next generation of the WWE. Its a whole new era we are entering as the veterans make their way out.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah Japanese fans will mark for the team and it lets Devitt do the talking and Itami handle the ass kicking. Great decision.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

So that's why Gold and Stardust won the belts. Meltzer said that Kenta and Devitt were going to have a really short run in NXT before being called up, this makes sense.

They would both fail at a solo level at the main roster right now anyway, so being in a team is for the best, I think.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of8xmD8NQKs

Mirror for the video.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Balor is a cool name, but "Fin" is not a main event name.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I can *easily * see Hideo Itami and Finn Balor as main eventers in a year or so. They both definitely have the it factor, look, and in-ring ability. The only obstacle for Itami will be his English speaking, which is decent enough to get the point across IMO. Size can be a problem, I suppose, but if you have Bryan and Rollins in the Main Event scene, I can see these guys mixing it up in there too.

Itami and Balor have this cool aura about them and it will translate well to the main show(s). To me, Ambrose and Reigns are the only faces on the main roster that have this aura. Cena has been doing the same shtick for a decade and Bryan's got the lovable nerd vibe to him, which isn't a bad thing by any means. It's just always nice to have a variety of babyface characters.

I really wish they'd elevate the IC title...now it seems like if you don't win the WWE title, you flopped.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Balor is a cool name, but "Fin" is not a main event name.


Yet he will probably be a main eventer, and fast. So I guess that idea is out the window.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> So that's why Gold and Stardust won the belts. Meltzer said that Kenta and Devitt were going to have a really short run in NXT before being called up, this makes sense.
> 
> They would both fail at a solo level at the main roster right now anyway, so being in a team is for the best, I think.


Yeah as I posted in another thread, I think they wrestle against the ascension at the next special in December and get called up in Jan unless WWE holds off until the RAW after Mania to debut Itami, Balor and Steen.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Yet he will probably be a main eventer, and fast. So I guess that idea is out the window.


Yeah, I see Finn Balor main eventing for sure. He has the presense of a main eventer. I love his theme, and when he busts out the body paint for the first time its going to be EPIC.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

NormanSmiley said:


> I may be wrong, but I can *easily * see Hideo Itami and Finn Balor as main eventers in a year or so. They both definitely have the it factor, look, and in-ring ability. The only obstacle for Itami will be his English speaking, which is decent enough to get the point across IMO. Size can be a problem, I suppose, but if you have Bryan and Rollins in the Main Event scene, I can see these guys mixing it up in there too.
> 
> Itami and Balor have this cool aura about them and it will translate well to the main show(s). To me, Ambrose and Reigns are the only faces on the main roster that have this aura. Cena has been doing the same shtick for a decade and Bryan's got the lovable nerd vibe to him, which isn't a bad thing by any means. It's just always nice to have a variety of babyface characters.
> 
> I really wish they'd elevate the IC title...now it seems like if you don't win the WWE title, you flopped.


Itami's size will count against him with Vince. It is true that he is quite small, he's Bryan's height (5'7/5'8) but much less bulky than Bryan is. 
Now, they present him in such a way on NXT, and he carries himself in such a way,that it is negated and he feels like a star, but they have to keep that going on the main roster.

Devitt is 5'10 or 5'11, short but not particularly short, and given how sculpted his body is, it won't really factor into much.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> To an extent. I honestly think a bad name could doom someone


This. This is one of the reasons Roman Reigns are so marketable. Roman Reigns looks and sounds awesome. A marketable name will let you go far, a not so marketable name, can as you say, doom them.

Finn Balor is a name that can doom him. I do have all my trust in him that he will succeed, if he just get to show how awesomely talented he is.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



Crasp said:


> Balor is a cool name, but "Fin" is not a main event name.


"Dolph Ziggler" is not a main event name either, yet for some reason a whole lot of fans want to see him in the main event, and have accepted him as a top star in the company. 

It could be because talent > ring name, but that seems to be a lost concept for a lot of people for some reason. 




DemBoy said:


> No one ever said the name would hurt him or at least i didn't, i said its fucking horrible and i stand by that statement. Dat fucking theme tho. :banderas


Considering I never accused you personally of saying the name would hurt him, I don't know why you felt the need to defend yourself. Perhaps because that is what you were thinking but never posted it? Hmmm..

Anyway, to say that "No one ever said the name would hurt him" is completely disingenuous. This is just from the first few pages of the name change thread alone:



Pillman's Pencil said:


> What is wrong with Fergal Devitt/Prince Devitt or just Devitt? - Do they just randomly put names together? - Not every wrestler has CM Punk's attitude you know.
> 
> Watch him get lumped with an Irish stereotype gimmick now.





thaimasker said:


> Lol! So fucking true. Dude is done..Fucking done unless he gets it changed. They really couldn't include devitt? FFS. I'm literally laughing at how bad it is...watch how he debuts as a comedy act.





MTVDTH said:


> Well .. he's never becoming a world champ. He shares the name of a fucking Adventure Time character.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> This. This is one of the reasons Roman Reigns are so marketable. Roman Reigns looks and sounds awesome. A marketable name will let you go far, a not so marketable name, can as you say, doom them.
> 
> Finn Balor is a name that can doom him. I do have all my trust in him that he will succeed, if he just get to show how awesomely talented he is.


The name is so badass IMO when you consider the meaning.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Body Paint tease


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



They LIVE said:


> Considering I never accused you personally of saying the name would hurt him, I don't know why you felt the need to defend yourself. Perhaps because that is what you were thinking but never posted it? Hmmm..
> 
> Anyway, to say that "No one ever said the name would hurt him" is completely disingenuous. This is just from the first few pages of the name change thread alone:


I didn't say that you personally accused me, read my post and point to the part that i state that please. About the "need" to defend myself, nah. I saw the "need" to point out how idiotic the thought of someones name could hurt anyone in a company, you said it like you were right all along like a genuine douchebag so i felt the "need" to point out that not all people felt like those morons from the quotes you posted.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Shane Balor would have been better (and still Irish), but I don't mind his name that much. He should be fine if all goes well.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

imWAYova said:


> The name is so badass IMO when you consider the meaning.


Yeah it helps, and I hope they get it out there. Name his finisher Sure Death, have it on merch etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No light up jacket, no face paint, terrible name, no surprise.*


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



DemBoy said:


> I didn't say that you personally accused me, read my post and point to the part that i state that please. About the "need" to defend myself, nah. I saw the "need" to point out how idiotic the thought of someones name could hurt anyone in a company, you said it like you were right all along like a genuine douchebag so i felt the "need" to point out that not all people felt like those morons from the quotes you posted.


Whatever makes you feel better, man.

Don't freak out too bad when Steen gets his name changed.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



They LIVE said:


> Whatever makes you feel better, man.
> 
> Don't freak out too bad when Steen gets his name changed.


Yeah... Nice response i guess. And don't worry it couldn't get worse than Finn.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are going to call Prince Balor eventually.
Which I am fine with. Just drop Finn like you dropped Antonio from Cesaro's name.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



DemBoy said:


> Yeah... Nice response i guess. And don't worry it couldn't get worse than Finn.


Don't jinx it lol. We don't want him getting named Francois Poutine or anything like that. I'm just hoping for something like Steven Keene, which keeps the two syllable first name and single syllable last name to chant either, "Ste-ven Keene" or "Fight Keene Fight".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy shit that theme!

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

I think the name is awesome. Fergal is a geeky name. Finn is much better and is tied to Irish folklore. Devitt himself tweeted that he took it from the legend of Finn McCool. For anybody who isn't familiar, Finn McCool is a national and mythical legend in Ireland. It's said that he was a giant, in a battle with another giant from Scotland, and he built The Giant's Causeway of the north coast of Ireland in order to make a walk way so he could get to Scotland and kill the other giant. Pretty stupid I know lol but it's a big deal over here. All primary school kids get taught about Finn McCool, he's almost on equal footing with St Patrick. I wasn't too familiar with the Balor part but I saw the explanation in this thread and combining the two makes for a kickass wrestling name. I think it's awesome and that theme song is fucking GOAT.

EDIT - And as for all the whining, did anybody expect anything else lol? All this forum is good at is complaining. If you don't like Finn Balor as a name that's fine but Jesus, he isn't fucking doomed. It's not like he's called Doloh Ziggler. That's a name that has a definite ceiling. With that theme song, the body paint and a spectacular entrance he can look like a million bucks if WWE present him right and judging from the little we've seen, that looks to be the case. Keep complaining though, just like you are over Bryan Danielson, Tyler Black and Dean Ambrose....


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So happy. Would genuinely turn gay for him. 

Shame he's not a heel but at least he's here.


----------



## Gravenbabies (Jul 17, 2014)

I really hate it when people post these videos on youtube! Sooner or later they won't let us take pics at all!


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *No light up jacket, no face paint, terrible name, no surprise.*


His first name(Finn) is named afer an Irish literature hero (Or something like that) and his last name (Balor) is named after the Irish god of death, and based off his tweets its going to be apart of his gimmick, he might be a tweener, and I think thats badass..atleast not "Terrible". His body paint is only for big matches... They purposedly teased it at the end of the match by flashing an image of Balor in body paint on the tron, the only image of Balor they showed, he will use it during PPVs im guessing, hopefully. I dont expect him to get his jacket till he hits the main roster, if he gets it at all. But last nights segment in the tapings was just designed for him to come out and run staight to the ring and fight, so who knows.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't really mind the name that much, but they've done a sheamus and given him a really really common irish name which kinda sucks


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Six Sides said:


> I don't really mind the name that much, but they've done a sheamus and given him a really really common irish name which kinda sucks


He came up with the name himself btw.


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

My name is Finn Balor and I love to fight.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Consider me hyped. Not crazy about the name though...


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Fin Balor? It's not quite Terra Ryzing but it's not far off it.

I suppose we can thank CM Bitch for all these name changes of late.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Holy shit that theme!
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> ...



I believe the rest of the Finn McCool story is that he dressed as a baby so when the much bigger Scot giant showed up at his house to fight him, he saw the huge baby and high tailed it back to Scotland, figuring if the McCool baby is already that big, than his daddy must be really huge. 

So it fits that the former Devitt might not be the biggest, but he will outwit the giants of the WWE to win in the end.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think he'll use the jacket in WWE. Would seem too similar to Jericho.

Also, I don't think Itami is using the running knee. If you look closely at the video he hits viktor with his feet pushed against his chest. So i think it was just a running dropkick. I think Bryan still has dibs on the running knee.

If they are going to be doing them both as a tag team permanently (until they break up obv) and not just 2 singles guys that team up for one ppv, maybe that little combination at the end is their finisher? pele kick into the running dropkick? Would be pretty cool!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I believe the rest of the Finn McCool story is that he dressed as a baby so when the much bigger Scot giant showed up at his house to fight him, he saw the huge baby and high tailed it back to Scotland, figuring if the McCool baby is already that big, than his daddy must be really huge.
> 
> So it fits that the former Devitt might not be the biggest, but he will outwit the giants of the WWE to win in the end.


Finn McCool (or Fionn Mac Cumhaill in Irish) is used as two characters in Irish mythlogy. In earlier tales, he's a legendary warrior/hunter (who killed giants), but in later tales from the North of Ireland, he was re-imagined as the giant that built the Causeway. In either version he's a very important, awesome figure. He would be only second to Cú Chulainn in importance as a hero in Irish folklore, Cú Chulainn was pretty much the equivalent of Hercules for Ireland.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Pause the video before the impact. Hideo Itami definitely does the Running Knee, Viktor sells the impact of the left knee instead of the right foot. That's how he's always done the move. Bryan's knee isn't a carbon copy of the Busaiku Knee though, so I understand the confusion.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

He picked the name himself can the endless bitching end now?


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

NormanSmiley said:


> Pause the video before the impact. Hideo Itami definitely does the Running Knee, Viktor sells the impact of the left knee instead of the right foot. That's how he's always done the move. Bryan's knee isn't a carbon copy of the Busaiku Knee though, so I understand the confusion.


Oh right, I wonder if WWE are letting Itami doing the busaiku knee instead because they think it may re-injure Bryan's neck when he lands, once he comes back and they'd rather he not do that move anymore, same with diving headbutt.

I loved how Bryan used to hit the knee and felt it really made him a full package. That moment at summerslam when he hit it on cena for the first time will be one of my favourite wrestling memories for how special it felt. The Slow yes chant, along with Bryan, cena getting up slowly, me thinking what is he doing then OH MY GOD! FUCK ME THAT WAS CRAZY! then 1,2,3. :


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the new name, gotta say ... 'Balor's gonnna kill you!', 'Finn! Finn! Finn!' these chants are already happening lol, from the video everyone was losing their shit down at full sail when he came out.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

DG89 said:


> Oh right, I wonder if WWE are letting Itami doing the busaiku knee instead because they think it may re-injure Bryan's neck when he lands, once he comes back and they'd rather he not do that move anymore, same with diving headbutt.
> 
> I loved how Bryan used to hit the knee and felt it really made him a full package. That moment at summerslam when he hit it on cena for the first time will be one of my favourite wrestling memories for how special it felt. The Slow yes chant, along with Bryan, cena getting up slowly, me thinking what is he doing then OH MY GOD! FUCK ME THAT WAS CRAZY! then 1,2,3. :


The knee fits Bryan perfectly. I honestly just hope that both get to keep the knee. Have the commentators play up how Bryan and Itami have had history with each other in Japan. Bryan's even said that when he got to the WWE, he thought he had to wrestle more like KENTA to get the crowd on his side. It's pretty evident too lol!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why did they pick such a jobber name?  
Finn reeks of jobber.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Why did they pick such a jobber name?
> Finn reeks of jobber.


two weeks and a t-shirt and you'll be used to it.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> He picked the name himself can the endless bitching end now?


No.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

4:05

Anyone noticed how the ref is telling Hideo to go up and turnbuckle to taunt? His gestures are hilarious.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

imWAYova said:


> He came up with the name himself btw.


yeah thats a positive, because at least he himself is happy with it and likes it, it just seems so stereotypical having such a common irish name! but i'm sure it'll grow on us, at the end of the day it's still prince devitt


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Finn Balor sounds no worse then Fergall Devitt, it's just about getting used to it.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I think it might be pronounced 'BAL-ORE'. Like the the name AL or VAL with a B.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Six Sides said:


> I don't really mind the name that much,* but they've done a sheamus and given him a really really common irish name* which kinda sucks


he always went by that name during his run in the irish wrestling scene he was called Sheamus O'Shaunessy


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

For all the bitching going on about the Finn Balor name Devitt likely had a huge say in picking himself, I'm betting within a month of his debut airing no one will give a shit anymore. Overreaction much?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus Christ just imagine the matches Bálor & Itami will have kada

Could be even better than The Shield kada


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> I think it might be pronounced 'BAL-ORE'. Like the the name AL or VAL with a B.


It without a doubt is pronounced Bahl-ore. If they give him some sorta mystic/norse gimmick that name would work brilliant, and also gives a lot of ideas for bodypaints.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Jesus Christ just imagine the matches Bálor & Itami will have kada
> 
> Could be even better than The Shield kada


They rival The Shield but you cant beat The Shield debut. I cant wait for Balor/Itami, Balor/Neville, Itami/Zayn, Rollins/Itami, Balor/Wyatt, Ambrose/Steen. Possibilties are endless. We're talking about a combination of feuds that would span a few years.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Finn-ish Him.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

p862011 said:


> he always went by that name during his run in the irish wrestling scene he was called Sheamus O'Shaunessy


yeah, i mean how stephen farley chose to call himself sheamus, it just seems like an irish wrestler can't be there without a stereotypical irish name!

it's not a big deal at all, it irks me more than it should though, but i'm aware it has basically no impact on them as wrestlers, i'll not be losing any sleep like! haha


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> I think it might be pronounced 'BAL-ORE'. Like the the name AL or VAL with a B.


It's supposed to be pronounced b'lor. Doubt that they'll go with that pronunciation though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh and pronunciation, pretty certain it's BÁLOR - BAY-LAWR (if you can imagine that with a scottish accent lol), It might sound a bit shit in other accents but it sounds pretty damn badass in mine lol


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

It's amazing how little people actually know about Devitt's career.



Catsaregreat said:


> Wheres the body paint? I thought that was his thing.


He didn't even start doing the body paint until he'd let WWE know what his last NJPW dates would be. It's the only reason that the whole 'Prince is Dead' (Bodypaint) thing started at Wrestle Kingdom in January.

He didn't save it for big matches or events, he used body paint almost exclusively from Wrestle Kingdom through all his dates this year. I think there was maybe only 1 or 2 times where he didn't.



Phaedra said:


> Oh and pronunciation, pretty certain it's BÁLOR - BAY-LAWR (if you can imagine that with a scottish accent lol), It might sound a bit shit in other accents but it sounds pretty damn badass in mine lol


I know what everyone is getting at, I know how words work. I'm saying that 'b'lor' is how the name of the mytical beast Bálor is pronounced. However, I acknowledge that they'll go with it sounding like 'Valour'.

The name is totally fine. Very chantable which is what a name is all about.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Guess we just wait and see on Nov. 6th to be sure.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's amazing how little people actually know about Devitt's career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can picture an aggressive FINN! chant. im sure his body paint will only be for big events, his PPV matches, knowing the WWE.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Why does wwe always comes up with crappy names?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> Why does wwe always comes up with crappy names?


Devitt picked the name HIMSELF....


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

I think it's smart to use the paint sparingly.

The guy is a legit model who has worked with Armani Exchange and looks like someone who belongs on a fashion runway. 

From browsing social media (esp. Tumblr), it's clear there's a segment of the audience who are hardcore WWE fans for the eye candy.

WWE should capitalize on his looks rather than covering him up all the time. And much like the Divas who are always in demand for magazine photoshoots and profiles, Devitt could promote WWE the same way.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Six Sides said:


> I don't really mind the name that much, but they've done a sheamus and given him a really really common irish name which kinda sucks


It's not a really common name, it's definitely irish, but hardly common.

And it'll be Bay-lor I think (or lawr? idk phonetics) given there's a fada on the A in Balor which will give it the ay sound.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

I look forward to hearing how JBL and Lawler try and pronounce his name.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Name has already grown on me. Music is awesome too, can't wait to see it on TV even if it is a long wait.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That theme was so fucking BO$$. It sounded like something Muse would make! Can we get this tag team up to the main roster asap and destroy everyone a la the Shield? :mark:


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

El Capitan said:


> Fin Balor? It's not quite Terra Ryzing but it's not far off it.
> 
> I suppose we can thank CM Bitch for all these name changes of late.


They were changing names well before Punk walked out, just ask Dragon. Why be a condescending bitch?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Victarion said:


> It's not a really common name, it's definitely irish, but hardly common.
> 
> And it'll be Bay-lor I think (or lawr? idk phonetics) given there's a fada on the A in Balor which will give it the ay sound.


I'm surprised that you know what a fada is but don't know the purpose of it.

It's pronounced Bah-Lor.

"It symbolises a lengthening of the vowel, for example, "a" for "bad" and "á" for the second a in Taiwan."


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> That theme was so fucking BO$$. It sounded like something Muse would make! Can we get this tag team up to the main roster asap and destroy everyone a la the Shield? :mark:


Man Prince Devitt is the first talent that WWE signed that ill truly be bummed out if he wasnt treated like a star. Its written all over him. I want Balor to take Reigns spot.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Nov 6th to come


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

phreddie spaghetti said:


>


:mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see this on NXT television itself.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

That entrance song is freaking amazing.

The name 'Finn Balor' does not outshine 'Prince Devitt' but it's pretty decent still.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

Victarion said:


> It's not a really common name, it's definitely irish, but hardly common.
> 
> And it'll be Bay-lor I think (or lawr? idk phonetics) given there's a fada on the A in Balor which will give it the ay sound.


i'm irish, finn/fionn is a pretty common name


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm Irish, and á is pronounced 'aw'. It's not like 'Baylor', more like 'Bawlor'.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, they need to go with Baylore as the pronunciation regardless because Bawlor would sound awful.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Video of Devitt's debut.*



imWAYova said:


> Omg. Him and KENTA already have two of the best themes in the company. They are serious about these guys. Balor is going to be a freaking star.


Ya think!!! No kidding!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE DEBUT!!! Pretty cool forsure!!


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I actually quite like the name, not as good as Prince Devitt but he chose it and should things not work out his name won't be trademarked.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, they need to go with Baylore as the pronunciation regardless because Bawlor would sound awful.


It's not going to be Bawlor unless they stick with one persons pronunciation because of their Irish accent.

I can't wait for a Heel turn so we can hear him complain to the ref that it was defo a 'tree' count.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

JohnCooley said:


> Oh trust me, "Finn" will never headline a PPV.


We said the same thing about "Ziggler". Anyways I was skeptical of the name just like everybody else was , but with Devitt's explanation of what the name means & the crowd respecting it, I'll give Finn Balor name a shot.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

The meaning behind "Finn Balor" doesn't come close to matching the thoughtful explanation of "Dolph Ziggler" being a parody name based off a fictional male porn star in a short film that inspired _Boogie Nights_, but I think the guy has a chance regardless.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

out of the 3(kenta,devitt,steen) i think devitt will be the bigger star he just carries himself like a star


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

They LIVE said:


> The meaning behind "Finn Balor" doesn't come close to matching the thoughtful explanation of "Dolph Ziggler" being a parody name based off a fictional male porn star in a short film that inspired _Boogie Nights_, but I think the guy has a chance regardless.


Boogie Nights :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Prince Devitt > "Finn Balor".

And there used to be a time when I thought "Dolph Ziggler" was bad.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

How is Finn Bálor pronounced? Finn BAYlor or Finn BahLORE?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Great debut, I liked how they showed the Prince Devitt titantron graphic to let people know that they are acknowledging who he is before the new name appeared. I'm glad that they treated him as a big deal. His theme is awesome. hopefully WWE let him use the paint on special occasions, along with the theme, he can have some epic entrances, impressive debut. Only checked this guy out a couple of months ago and I'm a fan. Entertaining debut full of energy.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> How is Finn Bálor pronounced? Finn BAYlor or Finn BahLORE?


I believe it will be the 2nd one.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

p862011 said:


> out of the 3(kenta,devitt,steen) i think devitt will be the bigger star he just carries himself like a star


While I'm confident Balor will be treated well, with the music they gave him, have you ever seen a Steen match or segment? Don't let his looks fool you, the dude carries himself like a monstrous beast, presence wise.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the name and definitely think he is going to be a star


----------

